# Me playing Guthrie Govan's 'Fives'



## jliew (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi I'm new here and this is me playing this monster piece by master Govan. Not an easy song for sure!


----------



## JamesM (Feb 5, 2012)

You played it better than I could have, that's for sure. 

Needs a bit work in the expression department though--bends, vibrato, etc.


----------



## jliew (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the comment! I will continue to work harder!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 5, 2012)

First time I've ever heard the song. I don't think I'm going to listen to the original.
I can't listen to songs I can't play, I end up hating myself >.<

So good man! \m/


----------



## JamminJAP (Feb 8, 2012)

You are rippin... keep it up!!


----------



## iamdunker (Feb 9, 2012)

Not to shabby, the tone needs a little something more tho.


----------

